# 4 gewinnt Projekt



## Dan_007 (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Könntet ihr mir bitte helfen??

Ich muss ein Spiel 4 gewinnt programmieren und habe folgendes Problem:
Meine Klassen: VierGewinnt, VierGewinntGrafi und ActionListener
Ich habe ein MenüItem beenden in der Klasse VierGewinntGrafik!
Durch klicken auf dieses MenüItem, kommt ein Fenster und fragt ab ob man wirklich das Spiel beeden will.
Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht, wie ich einen ActionListener in eine eigene Klasse schreibe, welcher das behandelt wenn ich wirklich auf JA klicke....dieses fenster auch beendet!
welchen parameter übergebe ich und wie sieht die klasse ActionListener ansich aus?

Hoffe auf Rückmeldungen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dan_007


----------



## doctus (17. Mai 2007)

ActionListener ist keine Klasse, sondern ein Interface.

Du erstellst eine Klasse, die dieses Interface implementiert

class MyClass implements ActionListener

ActionListener enthällt eine Methode, die du überschreiben musst:

public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)

Diese Methode enthällt den Code, der ausgeführt wird, wenn auf dein Menüitem (oder ein anderes registriertes Object) ein ActionEvent verübt wird.

Parameter brauchst du keine übergeben, dass passiert automatisch beim Event.

Jetzt registrierst du das Menuitem beim ActionListener

menuitem.addActionListener(new MyClass());

-----------------------------
mit der Abfrage,ob der User das Programm wirklich beenden will, machst du dann einfach einen Dialog, mit den Button ja und nein, auf die du auch einen actionListener setzt.

Hoffe, dass beantwortet deine Frage.

Lg doctus


----------



## Dan_007 (17. Mai 2007)

Ich danke dir sehr für deine Rückmeldung und hoffe auf weitere Zusammenarbeit!
Deine Tipps haben mir sehr weitergeholfen und ich habe auch diese Klasse MyActionListener genannt!
Den falschen Programmcode habe ich herausgelöscht und dann den hinzugefügt den du mir vorgeschlagen hast!
Diese Klasse funktioniert jetzt !

Danke Sehr!

Lg Dan_007


----------

